# Eggplant on the grill?



## MostlyWater (Jul 13, 2008)

Has anyone grilled eggplant before, and how was it?


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 13, 2008)

I did not do it myself, but, have eaten it at a friends house. It is wonderful!! I know someone on here has done it also.

Here it is, I knew it wasn't too long ago that I saw it.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f38/chilled-grilled-garden-antipasti-47258.html


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 13, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> Has anyone grilled eggplant before, and how was it?


 
Certain veggies like eggplant, asparagus, zucchini, squash are A-W-E-S-O-M-E grilled.

Cut a regular eggplant into thick(1/2" or so) circles.  Brush on some EVOO, salt, pepper and that's it.  

Don't leave them on too long or they will get too mushy.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 13, 2008)

As mentioned above, Ill grill a bunch of eggplant, zucchini, asparagus, along with tomatoes, onions and mushrooms.  Dice them up, toss them in a bowl with cooked pasta ( like a rigatoni, penne.... , with garlic, olive oil, salt , pepper .  Add a few fresh herbs from the garden ( basil, parsley..) mix it all up, and its a great grilled pasta dish


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 13, 2008)

What Jeekins said. 
Sometimes when I grow too many veggies to use in time I grill 'em and eat them alone for lunch. 
Eggplant and summer squash are my faves! 
Larry I'll have to try that over pasta... Thanks!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 13, 2008)

i adore unadorned grilled egg plant. little pepper, not even salt. 

babe


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 13, 2008)

like they all said, yummm lots of ways. in a salad, with pasta, as a side.

and when grilling season is over, I roast them in the oven.

(I grill tomatoes too, a natural with other grilled veg. Cut in half evoo and seasonings. grill cut side down first for just a min or two, then flip and steady them and give them a good warm through.  If the skin chars too much for your liking, squeeze it off.)


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, the grilled veggies mixed with the pasta is great, because the pasta takes on that grilled flavor


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 13, 2008)

I have done grilled eggplant before and it is really good. My DH love them grilled. I just cook 'em and he'd demolish a whole plate.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 13, 2008)

We grilled some eggplant and the white zucchini's and they were great..I sprayed some foil with pam then put in the eggplant, added a good measure of evoo, sprinkled it with some grey salt that had garlic and sundried tomatoes in it, gave it a few grinds of black pepper and then added some slices of red onion..closed it up and put it on the grill, did the same with the white zucchini ..MY grandkids devoured the veggies like there was no tomorrow.. I just wish I'd done extras for today...
kadesma


----------



## roadfix (Jul 15, 2008)

I recently purchased this wire meshed fry pan from Williams-Sonoma and have been grilling mixed chopped vegis, including Japanese eggplants on it.  Works great.

Here's a photo from their site:


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 15, 2008)

Local produce just became readily available here, and this is the absolute best time of year for me to cook. Last nights menu - yellow squash marinated in EVOO and fresh herbs , Asparagus - EVOO w/lemon drizzle - Tomatoes with Asiago and fresh basil, white supersweet corn picked yesterday morning.  Fresh blackberries and peaches with whipped cream. So much good produce that the eggplant will have wait until Wednesday. I slice about 3/4 thick, salt, pepper, random herbs, EVOO,  All on the grill, none overdone. All except the peaches locally produced. Summer is the best time to be a cooking fool. We'll jave fresh produce until mid September.
And of course, grilled steak. (marinated, cubed, and skewered w/onions last night)


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG, Roadfix, I ABSOLUTELY HAVE to have that !!!!!!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 15, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> OMG, Roadfix, I ABSOLUTELY HAVE to have that !!!!!!


ABSOLUTELY!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL!!!

I wondered about those baskets.  I guess WS will be receiving some of my greenbacks this weekend.  I'll take anyones advice that can build a brick outdoor kitchen!  LOL


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh, no ROAD !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 15, 2008)

I got this Grill Wok at Bed, Bath and Beyond for $10 a couple of years ago:
SpaceSaver Adjustable BBQ Grill Wok :: Racks, Skewers, Kabobs & Baskets :: Grills & Grilling Accessories :: Grilling & Smoking :: BBQ Grills & Accessories - Bradley Smokers - Pool Accessories | YardandPool.com

I love it; it's nice and deep, so I can toss veggies in it without them falling out.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 15, 2008)

GotGarlic, that looks nice and it isn't expensive either.  Guess I'll have to ask DH what he wants to get since he runs the grill.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 15, 2008)

My wife hates running the grill.  Is grilling mostly a guy thing or what...?


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 15, 2008)

i think it must be related to caveman times.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 15, 2008)

No wonder I prefer primitive trail camps when camping...


----------



## babetoo (Jul 15, 2008)

roadfix said:


> I recently purchased this wire meshed fry pan from Williams-Sonoma and have been grilling mixed chopped vegis, including Japanese eggplants on it. Works great.
> 
> Here's a photo from their site:


 nice looking pan. want one for my son. thirty bucks , not to bad but not in budget right now.

babe


----------



## lovergrill (Sep 14, 2008)

When I grill eggplant I just put it whole on the grill.
I poke a couple of holes in it so it does not explode.
I cook it until the skin is charred and the holes in it being to seep eggplant jus. The eggplant will also being to deflate a bit by this point. 

I remove it from the grill when done, let it cool down a few minutes then minimally slice off the stem and tail ends. 
Then I cut it in half length-wise, season the innards with salt, pepper, home made mayo or olive oil and herbs and eat. 
Occasionally I just eat it plain, it's hot smoky and simply delicious.  
You can also do this in a slow camp fire too.

Nice basket.
Gotta get one too!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 14, 2008)

grilled veggies are also great marinated in a mixture of evoo, garlic, and soy sauce (no more than 20 minutes---I use a ziploc baggie to do it in and then put them on.......grill some cob on the side, too........served with steak, chicken, pork, or seafood or go vegan


----------

